# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 412

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 412.

----------


## Jul Marston

Mention à l'intertitre qui renvoie "Au bonheur des dames" (p36), bien capillotracté comme il faut ; bande de malades !

----------


## Izual

Merci ! Mais dans le 411 plutôt non ?

----------


## Jul Marston

Pour les gens tentés de lire ce que je cite, commandez les deux, vous finirez bien par trouver !

----------


## Taï Lolo

Dans l'article très intéressant de booboo sur la raison de la taille délirante des patches, je rajouterais les fichiers des DLC ou des contenus online qu'on se voit imposer même si on a aucune intention d'y toucher.

Sur le fait que la majorité des joueurs s'en fiche ou la théorie qu'ils aiment les grosses updates, je serais moins catégorique. Les gens qui accumulent de plus en plus de jeux ou qui sont toujours sur une connexion faiblarde auront plus vite fait de dégager les jeux friands de ce genre de pratiques si ce sont des titres installés mais pas joués régulièrement.

Ah oui, et qu'on vienne pas nous faire la morale sur l'écologie après ça !  :^_^:

----------


## Kvn55

Moi, par exemple, la taille des patches ne me pose pas de souci. Je n'y prête même plus attention. J'ai l'impression que c'est le cas de la plupart des gens. Trop de contenus online imposés tue les contenus online imposés. CQFD !

----------


## Jul Marston

L'écriture inclusive, si ça en enchante certains (certain-e-s, pardon), pourquoi pas ; mais pousser le vice jusqu'à intégrer des fautes pour montrer qu'on est trop un gentil, c'est navrant

Rebelle, c'est pareil au féminin et au masculin, alors lire "rebel-le", ça laisse à penser que le but est de faire rentrer l'idéologie à l'aide d'un chausse-pied, quitte à en faire claudiquer les mots

----------


## Graine

Et le 413? Pas de soucis malgré le confinement?

----------


## Graine

Oups me suis emmélé les pinceaux...Je parlais du 412 qui n'est pas dispo chez mon buraliste enfin j'y vais la je vais voir.

----------


## Graine

C'est bon ^^.

----------

